# Ice fishing shelter...



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Just wondering if anybody has any ideas on how to make a lightweight and portable ice shelter/windblock. I know storebought is best but how would you build one if you were to. Has anybody done this with any success ?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have built a few and I have bought a few. All the home made ones were better than not having one, but with the time and money sent on building I will now only buy flip over style shantys. They pull much easier than any home built I have made and held up better too.

Go to ice shanty dot com to see more plans than you can imagine. It is under the forumns section towards the bottom in the ice shaks threads.

Scott

Scott


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I know a place that's raffling off a whole ice fishing set up... Shanty, auger, rods, bucket, skimmer, ice jigs... All for $5 a ticket, 5 for $20...  That's a heck of a lot cheaper than building your own, even. All you have to do is win!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> I know a place that's raffling off a whole ice fishing set up... Shanty, auger, rods, bucket, skimmer, ice jigs... All for $5 a ticket, 5 for $20...  That's a heck of a lot cheaper than building your own, even. All you have to do is win!



that's a good idea and u will be supporting the site


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

In the Jan. issue of Infisherman they have aPac shack advertised I looked it up it cost$99 online at www.aquavu.com. IF you can make 1 cheaper than that go for it.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

A few years ago I went down to the We-B-Toyz-n-Sh*t and bought a 5 foot long plastic sled for ice fishing. I use it to haul my stuff out, then stand it up and strap it with bungee cord to the back of my Buck-n-Bird chair as a windbreak. That's about as cheap and light as it gets. It is fairly effective and exremely mobile.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the aquavu would be a nice one. but i don't think the sides zip down all the way. i really don't like Aqua-Vu aka naturevision products they always seem to be really cheep. but there shanty is light and fits in a small car.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Dad and I built one years ago. Made the bottom with plywood and used cut 2x4's for the runners. Made the frame from conduit that folded over on top of itself. Used a conduit bender for the curves. Took the whole setup to Akron Awning in Kenmore and they made a heavy duty canvas cover with a window and zippered door.
It was the best shanty I have ever seen on the water. Unfortunately dad sold it when I was a teenager.
I thought many times of making a new one but I can't see spending money on something I may use only a few times every three years or so with the way Ohio winters been lately.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

All good suggestions  Im just trying to come up with a way to use materials I already have and not have to buy very much, wich of course is the only reason Im considering it. Im not trying to deter from the raffle, just on a very tight budget right now. The raffle looks great


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

when i win the raffle i'll sell you my 1yr old used once 2 man shanty cheap!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Try to use as little plywood and wood as you can-----it's very heavy. Weight isn't a big deal on clear ice, but when there's a few inches of snow things get tough quick. My dad, brother, and I made a homemade selter out of Two 4x8 sheets of plywood, 1x2's, and plastic tarp. It is a huge, comfortable shelter. Unfortunately you pay a dear price for all that comfort coming and going from your spot. Moving from an unproductive location isn't thought about lightly either. We kept the sheets separate and also cut them in half to make two folding "cases" One side holds the top and the other side holds the frame pieces. The 1x2's are all pegged together in the corners with dowels to form a large cube frame. Four people can fish in it. Unfortunately I don't live in Minnesota, where this would be much more suitable. All it does is collect dust in my garage.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

What the older guys are trying to tell you is that all homemade shacks suffer one problem WEIGHT. Sure enough you can build one but wether you want to lug it out after one trip will remain to be seen.

I dabbled in a few projects myself over the years. One was a homemade sled complete with bucket and rod holders. Worked great for two trips on clear ice. Then got caught in snow storm that turned my sled into a minature snow plow. After about a 1-1/2 mile tow that seemed like ten miles it was promptly used for firewood.

The reason you will see way more factory shacks out on the ice than homemade creations is the manufactured one are highly mobile and they work in all conditions. No harm in trying to re-invent the wheel and saving a little money. But most of us older ice fishermen already travelled that road to nowhere.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i wish i had a pic of these sleds these guys make and use... i made one but dont have the windblock.. they are a wood box/sled that holds all of your stuff and you put a lantern in a compartment under your seat that has holes so your seat is hot .. helps with hands!!! keeps your feet off the ice and they have a 3 sided windblock made out of conduit with canvas and it folds up and goes in the sled .. these would be great for someone who wants a make your own project sled/ windbreak....


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

My brother & I came up with an el-cheapo highly efficient wind-break/shanty for the ice. We took a 55 gallon plastic drum (which we got for free), cut it in half length-wise & tied ropes to each half. This made a half barrell "sled" you could pull across the ice with all your gear in it. Auger, bucket, tip-ups, poles, bait, etc. Once your holes are drilled, you stand up the half barrell (wind to your back), use your bucket as a seat & you're good to go. It's amazing how this wind-break/shanty/sled works so well. And, its cheap!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

haha thats a good idea. but have u ever taken it out on a windy day?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I came up with an idea from reading these posts and walking through Lowes the other day. A piece of plywood ( not too big ) , and 2 arches made of bent conduit, one on each side wich when folded down is flat but when raised and connected at the top would make a somewhat rigid peaked roof to the structure. Now if I can just connect a windbreak cloth around it with a velcro closure ???


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Peple-
Yeah, I've taken it out on windy days  First, you run down the "flag" from the tip up, then, if the 1/2 barrell is not staked down, you run down your shelter LOL!


----------

